# Bee Hive Color



## Mr.Beeman

Ok.... well then. 
I'm guessing they are painted white to keep the hive cooler in the summer.
High fences make great neighbors. Sounds like you need one. lol


----------



## Brandy

I'd paint them whatever causes the least argument with the neighbors. White was pretty standard "in the Old days". Paint them camo or anything to keep them from standing out and causing problems, questions. Good luck with them.


----------



## Barry

Like this? Hadn't gotten aroung to painting the supers green yet.


----------



## sjj

Barry said:


> Like this? ...


I like this very much but Woodpeckers see a green beehive as a chance!


----------



## Mike Gillmore

Set some out like this first ... 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...5OqjhyQHflYGoBA&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=681


----------



## Homemaid

http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8510&d=1386955664 here are my hives. I like color.


----------



## squarepeg

summer heat and humidity is a challenge here. mine are white and set close to a water source.


----------



## snl

Ask your neighbor what color he would like. No sense causing a rift with Jack..


----------



## Barry

Homemaid said:


> http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8510&d=1386955664 here are my hives. I like color.


Oh my, we have a winner!!


----------



## mathesonequip

in the north a dark color to absorb heat in the winter is a plus. in the south white or silver to reflect heat in the summer is a plus. I checked with my bees they like $4 a gallon color a little better than $7 a gallon color.


----------



## Homemaid

Barry said:


> Oh my, we have a winner!!


Thanks I love them....


----------



## 66thstreetbees

Meh. . the neighbors will always complain. . until they get that first jar of honey.


----------



## Pops

Nah I don't like him either LOL


----------



## Pops

Barry said:


> Like this? Hadn't gotten aroung to painting the supers green yet.


That looks just like my back yard. The neighbor is selling his house so won't bee here long. But I have a farm directly behind my house


----------



## Pops

mathesonequip said:


> in the north a dark color to absorb heat in the winter is a plus. in the south white or silver to reflect heat in the summer is a plus. I checked with my bees they like $4 a gallon color a little better than $7 a gallon color.


That is what I figured the white was for. Nmmm Silver would really tick him off. I think I will go with a light color to help reflect heat but not too bright as to draw attention of the other neighbors. 

I am in a small bedroom community and the State keeps the cities from outlawing honey bees but this guy would say he was stung by one even if he wasn't


----------



## psfred

I get my paint in the "oops" section of the box stores. I don't really care what color it is, although for some reason pink and purple tend to be the ones there when I look and I skip them. 

I also want to keep my un-obtrusive, simply because I don't want anyone poking around with them. Otherwise, the bees don't care so long as they don't overheat (black is probably a bad idea). A shade board will do much more to cool a hive than white paint.

I suspect white paint was the cheapest back in the old days -- no color additives, hence less cost. 

Peter


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I suspect that "back in the day"  that white was used for hives because _whitewash_ was one of the least expensive protective coatings for wood.

Anyone remember those parts of Tom Sawyer's adventures mentioning whitewash?


> Tom Sawyer lived with his Aunt Polly and his half-brother, Sid. Tom dirties his clothes in a fight and is made to whitewash the fence the next day, as punishment. He cleverly persuades his friends to trade him small treasures for the privilege of doing his work. In Sunday school, Tom does not manage to get a Bible because Mr. Walters knew he was trading tickets.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tom_Sawyer


----------



## Grant

I paint my the cheapest, wildest color of mistint paint. I figure no self-respecting thief would want these hives or they'd have to go to the work of repainting them. Some hives I paint brown or dull green to blend in with the setting to keep vandals and curiosity seekers away.

My brother-in-law wanted to add a single bee hive to the back yard. The local association showed him the rules (CCR's for you experts) that any outbuilding or shed, was limited to a certain percentage of space and height based on the house and any outbuilding or shed HAD TO BE OF THE SAME CONSTRUCTION AND ROOFING COMPOSITE.

My brother-in-law lives in a brick house.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4044187


----------



## trottet1

You should paint them hunter safety orange or any other fluorescent color. After they dry, paint a hand with the middle finger extended. Use black paint for the hand and be sure you paint the hand on the side that faces the neighbor.


----------



## Honey-4-All

mathesonequip said:


> in the north a dark color to absorb heat in the winter is a plus. in the south white or silver to reflect heat in the summer is a plus. I checked with my bees they like $4 a gallon color a little better than $7 a gallon color.


I checked with my longevity consultant and he says boxes will last longer with $40+ a gallon paint. I spent $2200 on paint this year to cover 500 new deeps and about 6500 new cleats. The cleats will last 40+years and the boxes about the same with what we put on. 

IMO great paint is expensive no matter what pretty color you want the boxes. I'd rather write a big check once a year to Sherwin Williams than getting piecemealed to death with a larger labor bill over the course of many years. 

If its not the labor to throw away rotten ones or a large jar of heartache pills purchased prior to viewing the ones sitting on the "repaint" pile that suck up money then I don't know what does!!!


----------



## Barry

Well, for the rest of us, the "big check" would be more like $100. What do ya think this is, the commercial forum!


----------



## Honey-4-All

Barry said:


> Well, for the rest of us, the "big check" would be more like $100. What do ya think this is, the commercial forum!


Be it $100 or many thousands I don't think the box really cares? I own some ratty old boxes purchased from outfits that dared paint them with nothing less than solid lead back in the 40's. Glad they are about out of here. If someone can scoop up enough premium oil based primer and long life top coat stuff for $7 I'm all for it. Tell me where its at!!!!

I just don't run across it in pallet full quantities when needed. Be it one box or 1000 they will all rot faster when the paint peels faster than the help can throw a new coat on. My point was not about the total paid per year for paint. 

For me its about making that soon to be $10 deep cost me less than 50 cents a year over a protracted lifespan of 30+years ( box, assembly, paint, etc...) and making that box hassle free till the day someone puts a forklift through a spot about 6 inches above the front door.


----------



## psfred

"Oops" paint is only an option for us hobby or sideline keepers, where a gallon is much more than we would use in a year. For a commercial operation, I agree, wrong place to save on money or preparation. The cost of replacing boxes due to rot from poor paint along with the associated labor costs is far higher than the cost of good paint. Same thing on a house -- let the paint go on exposed wood and you have rotten wood and need to replace something, keep good paint on it every 5 years or so and it will outlast you.

At least here in S. Indiana, untreated pine will only last five or six years before it becomes too deteriorated to keep the bees inside dry. 

Peter


----------



## Barry

Honey-4-All said:


> Be it one box or 1000 they will all rot faster when the paint peels faster than the help can throw a new coat on.


Understood, but I doubt someone just starting out as a hobbyist shares these same concerns. It only takes me a couple hours to paint all my boxes with a roller.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Is it wise to use BLACK for the hand and middle finger? May get into some REAL trouble. Better go with purple. lol


----------



## Honey-4-All

Barry said:


> Understood, but I doubt someone just starting out as a hobbyist shares these same concerns. It only takes me a couple hours to paint all my boxes with a roller.



Barry, Not sure if you knew or not but my brothers and I started with a single swarm in a tree followed the next year by the purchase of 15 hives from an old feller who was sick of all us locos in CA and decided to bail without his "ladies." Many new and used boxes purchased and built since then. 

They say that life imitates art and vice versa. A box well painted with a little decoration to boot is a great site in a back yard and even better for the soul. Two well painted boxes is even better. If the hobbyist decides to call it a day and sell the outfit then the money recouped from a well painted box might recoup a small portion of the heartache "lost" bees would incur if he had "bees in the blood". Though hardly...

I try to build them so that any future grandkid (all yet unborn) who might want to be keep bees will be as pleased with the equipment as I am.


----------



## Honey In The Meadow

I make a point every year to change color. Kind of like the queens - every year a different color. I Think of it as an easy way to "see" how many years I have been in the bee business.


----------



## Barry

We're good. You want to spend more money for top of the line paint that will last say 20 years. There are others that don't mind spending less for the cheaper grade paint knowing they will have to repaint more often. Both work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DPBsbees

I paint with any color of top line paint I can get at Home Depot, or Lowes, out of their "oops" colors. I particularly like the paints that are self priming. I recently got a gallon of Behr's best outdoor paint for $7.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Honey In The Meadow said:


> I make a point every year to change color. Kind of like the queens - every year a different color. I Think of it as an easy way to "see" how many years I have been in the bee business.


With all the palettes available I would suppose you plan on a very long life if you think you'll get to use a color more than once? Hope I never get that old.

Very unique idea Love it. Any pics????


----------



## philip.devos

mathesonequip said:


> in the north a dark color to absorb heat in the winter is a plus. in the south white or silver to reflect heat in the summer is a plus. I checked with my bees they like $4 a gallon color a little better than $7 a gallon color.


You really have my attention! Where do you get $4 a gallon (or even $7 a gallon)? I checked HOME DEPOT; they have $27 a gallon.

Phil


----------



## Comper100

I used a solar reflective paint for mine, I'm in Australia so heat is a big thing but I'm happy with a blue base and cover and stain for the hive bodies:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

> Where do you get $4 a gallon (or even $7 a gallon)? 

Some stores, including big box stores, sell mistints (and possibly returned items) at a discounted price. In some stores, "oops" paints are as low as $5 / gallon. Pricing seems to vary regionally.

I bought a 5 gallon bucket of paint from a local Habitat For Humanity resale store at for $25, but I see they recently raised their price to $6 per gallon.


----------



## Homemaid

Comper100 said:


> I used a solar reflective paint for mine, I'm in Australia so heat is a big thing but I'm happy with a blue base and cover and stain for the hive bodies:


Very nice. I love the color.. Did you see mine in post #7?


----------



## Comper100

Yeah I did, they are fantastic! I'm not sure if i'll paint them all the same or mix it up like you have. Nice work!

The Yellow one is great, I was thinking of doing one yellow.


----------



## Homemaid

Comper100 said:


> Yeah I did, they are fantastic! I'm not sure if i'll paint them all the same or mix it up like you have. Nice work!
> 
> The Yellow one is great, I was thinking of doing one yellow.


Thank you.. Not sure what I'll do next taking a break and getting some last minute Christmas gifts finished up..


----------



## SS1

Honey-4-All said:


> For me its about making that soon to be $10 deep cost me less than 50 cents a year over a protracted lifespan of 30+years ( box, assembly, paint, etc...) and making that box hassle free till the day someone puts a forklift through a spot about 6 inches above the front door.


I thought the same way first time I painted, then I realized that the paint got chipped prying the boxes apart, stapling insulation or wrap, or screwing on robber screens or installing mouse guards etc etc etc...... That expensive paint chipped just like the cheaper paint will, the difference is that it costs less to touch the boxes up...
I have NO argument with anyone that wants to buy GOOD paint, or even cypress or cedar boxes.. I just found that as often as things need to be touched up that buying the best was a waste of money.


----------



## Gypsi

I mainly paint my boxes white but I add color work, flowers or flames or something to the front to help the bees hit the right box. Particularly queens on mating flights...


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Homemaid - now those are sharp. May I share this with my bees?


----------



## mathesonequip

Philip: as stated by several look for "opps" paint. locally lowes it is $5/gal. or if your lucky $25/5 gal. home depot is $7/gal. real deals is often $1/quart. ..the best deal I got was at lowes, Valspar premium with the original $40 tag for $5 less 5% contractor discount less a $5 rebate, they paid me 25 cents to take it, a great light blue color. last summer real deals had krylon exterior white stain killer for $1/quart they had a lot of it for a while. the stain killer is great for fixing up old boxes.... you do not have to equate low price with low quality.... this time of year the opps paint is scarce. be patient and keep your eyes open.


----------



## trottet1

I wish I could draw and paint. I would paint iconic album covers on my hives. I.e. pink floyds the wall and dark side, rolling stone's sticky fingers and if I was really artistic, some yes album covers.


----------



## trottet1

Mr.Beeman said:


> Is it wise to use BLACK for the hand and middle finger? May get into some REAL trouble. Better go with purple. lol


fantastic lol. i only suggested black for contrast purposes.


----------



## Homemaid

Bee Whisperer said:


> Homemaid - now those are sharp. May I share this with my bees?


Thank you...You sure can.. I just love them, can't wait for our bees...


----------



## minz

I started off the same (afraid the neighbors would see and complain) so I painted them using the left over house paint and put them by the house. Nobody knew they were there for multiple seasons.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/ac2e03b5-7232-4bf2-8a2a-380954844f57_zps6d8956b2.jpg
My nucs I use for swarm traps so paint them camo:
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4435_zps4d5f9932.jpg
My scrounging for paint is getting bad I, always check and now I have been looking for latex stain to use as primer. Here is the ‘dog poop’ colored hives from last year using $47 Miller deck paint.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/DSCF4265_zpsf2950e48.jpg


----------



## Barry

Something that hasn't been touched on is primer. This is the one part of painting I won't skimp on. Top grade oil primer is all I'll use. The top coat I don't think has near the impact as the primer does in preserving the wood. Most any exterior acrylic paint will service well.


----------



## Snookie

Barry said:


> Something that hasn't been touched on is primer. This is the one part of painting I won't skimp on. Top grade oil primer is all I'll use. The top coat I don't think has near the impact as the primer does in preserving the wood. Most any exterior acrylic paint will service well.


+1

I was fortunate enough to get a quart of Glidden Gripper Primer in the color I actually wanted YELLOW for $2.00

I have put two coats of this stuff, is dat good or do I need to put on a couple of top coats?

See pictures...... Oh do I need to paint the top/side up of my actual top bars?


----------



## Bee Whisperer

I agree with you Barry. These are great. 



> http://www.beesource.com/forums/atta...0&d=1386955664 here are my hives. I like color.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Comper;

That looks really cool; kind of a mix between ranch style and the 70's crisp colors.


----------



## odfrank

I an suspicious that some local beekeepers are unwittingly matching their hive colors to the local Porta Potty colors. I was baby sitting this box, it is not my color.


----------



## DPBsbees

Snookie said:


> +1
> 
> I was fortunate enough to get a quart of Glidden Gripper Primer in the color I actually wanted YELLOW for $2.00
> 
> I have put two coats of this stuff, is dat good or do I need to put on a couple of top coats?
> 
> See pictures...... Oh do I need to paint the top/side up of my actual top bars?


Snookie, I would not put my bee equipment out with just primer on it. IMHO you need to top coat it. As for the top bars, I don't have top bar hives, but I don't paint anything that will remain in the bee space.


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> I an suspicious that some local beekeepers are unwittingly matching their hive colors to the local Porta Potty colors. I was baby sitting this box, it is not my color.


That sure looks like one of your boxes to me. It has those ugly angled hand hold bars you brag about all the time.


----------



## Snookie

DPBsbees said:


> Snookie, I would not put my bee equipment out with just primer on it. IMHO you need to top coat it. As for the top bars, I don't have top bar hives, but I don't paint anything that will remain in the bee space.


Thanks Dan

I'll put a couple of Exterior Enamel coats of this color on it then:}


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> That sure looks like one of your boxes to me. It has those ugly angled hand hold bars you brag about all the time.


Very observant, but under that ball of bees is branded the owners name. In my generosity I help beginners build their boxes with my special touches.


----------



## enjambres

I paint 'em different colors to go with their names. It's part whimsy and part making life easy for me to associate the "name" of the queen and her hive stack color. So I've got Fern who lives in a green hive; Iris who lives in purplish-blue hive; and Buttercup, well, you can easily guess what color her hive is.

My husband asked how many names for hives I thought I could come up with. I had already Googled for "girls names of flowers", so I had a ready answer: there are dozens of them.

Next Spring I'm planning on welcoming Rose, Bluebell, Daisy, Dusty (Miller) and Lily. If I'm still mad for bees, then the following year: Ivy, Holly, Marigold, Petunia and Violet. 

I haven't planned any further out, yet. 

I, too, love color, and chose my first set of names/colors for how they would look together more than anything. Alas, they have only just in the last ten days been united together but are invisable under the insulation blankets and now, heavy snow. Should they hang in there with me all winter, I am looking forward to a bouquet of hives a-blooming on the hill above my pond. I'll have to play catch-up though because being a new beekeeper I didn't know I'd need supers and shims and ass't other bits and pieces of woodenware. I only discovered I needed them when I needed them too-urgently to paint.

Enj.


----------



## chr157y

After a bit of research, I used Eco Wood Protect on my 1 top bar hive. I'll be using it again this Spring on a new Lang. I'll see how it is in 5 years and let you know.  I have quite a few neighbors who are equally as hateful of my bees as your neighbor seems to be. I'm in a suburban, "Stepford Wives" type neighborhood. The neighbors just about lost it when they found out I was getting honeybees. Once the bees came they realized that swarms wouldn't be chasing after their party guests, and they've kept their lips sealed. (Although 1 neighbor brought over a small pile of dead wasps and asked if they were mine. hah.) The aged look of the EcoWood Protect helps the hives blend in. Now that we're adding another hive, I may build a small enclosure against the house out of 3 privacy fence panels to hide out hives. I hate the neighbors in our business! Good Luck with your neighbors!

Another funny story... the little girls next door aren't allowed to cross the property line because of our bees. They ended up with a large ground wasp next in the front lawn where the kids play. It gave me quite the chuckle.


----------



## bean tree homestead

everything on my property is IH red...I think the boxes will be the same. The only things painted green are things people try to hide in the corn fields because they are ashamed of them (JD).:lookout:


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Hahahaha, Ok Bean; since you are high jacking this thread, some folks still believe that nature is beautiful, and the most prevalent color in nature is what? . . . "Green."  The most prevalent blossom is generally assessed to be "yellow." Red is actually the least.  In order to be noticed, some things have to be red.  The color red obviously has a short lived voice and reputation, as it is the paint color that oxidizes faster than any other; which means you'll be painting a whole lot more. :waiting:

JD Green blends with nature in every area, and the splashes of yellow brighten each and every day; like the sun. See, they don't have to be hidden in the barn to preserve them. JD, in the field, makes everything grow better. Just sayin . . .  opcorn:


----------



## Satch

At Home Depot a lot of the time you have to ask them for their mis-tints. They are usually under the counter and usually 5-7$


----------



## rhaldridge

My wife will paint my hives if she can pick the colors. I like them so far.


----------



## Charlie B

Those pink ones are soooooooo cute!


----------



## Comper100

If my wife got involved they'd all be pink  However yours look pretty good in Pink!


----------



## Homemaid

Thank you CharlieB, and Comper100.... I think they look pretty good too.....


----------



## Snookie

Well Seasons Greetings to EVERYONE

Here's how the painting on my other hive is coming along:}

I like dat me!


----------



## gmcharlie

Lids are red, shallow supers red, med supers blue with stars, deeps are white.......


----------



## Snookie

gmcharlie said:


> Lids are red, shallow supers red, med supers blue with stars, deeps are white.......


Groovy, pictures please:}


----------



## Beestricken

I really wanted to go with a nice wood stain and clear coat sealant like LDS prepper did here.






however, it looks like I wont be able to do that without a lot of added work and expense and still only have it last a year or two (it sounds like the rain isn't an issue, it's the sun). I may just end up trying to find a nice color deck stain. That sounds like it's good for several years. :kn:


----------



## Comper100

Yeah my boxes are stained in Outdoor furniture stain, early days but we will see how its resists 45 Deg C sun all day


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Hunter green barn red, soft yellow and white.... like the Red and green though.


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries

There is a very good bee breeder/scientist up here. He paints all of his hives green, and spray paints the front of the bottom boards and entrance reducers different colours to help orient the bees (he also does not keep them in rows). Why you might ask? They are camouflaged from less then honest other beekeepers. not a bad idea considering the amount of beehive theft seemed to raise with the amount of deadouts here in Ontario.


----------



## TheBuzz

White is best in the hot summers and black plastic is a good wrap for both a wind break and to help raise the temp in the box a few degrees.


----------



## labradorfarms

Here in the South. Id say white or any lighter pastel or easer colors. Something light that wont draw more heat..... 98 degress in may or june with a heat index 105 and up is hottttt! 

I myself am going with white.


----------



## Snookie

labradorfarms said:


> Here in the South. Id say white or any lighter pastel or easer colors. Something light that wont draw more heat..... 98 degress in may or june with a heat index 105 and up is hottttt!
> 
> I myself am going with white.


I heard dat:}

I'm going 50/50 White and Honeybee Yellow:} On all my hives..and traps excluding my purple and gold LSU eye of the Tiger Hive Stand LOL


----------



## Edymnion

Why limit yourself to just solid colors? I like to do theme paint jobs on my hives (granted I don't have very many, so I can actually spend a couple days painting each one separately).


----------



## Snookie

Edymnion said:


> Why limit yourself to just solid colors? I like to do theme paint jobs on my hives (granted I don't have very many, so I can actually spend a couple days painting each one separately).
> 
> View attachment 8772
> 
> 
> View attachment 8773


Thanks for sharing:}

I like dat me~


----------



## Colleen O.

Snookie said:


> ... Oh do I need to paint the top/side up of my actual top bars?


I didn't. They would stick together. My lid provides protection for them.


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries

Edymnion said:


> Why limit yourself to just solid colors? I like to do theme paint jobs on my hives (granted I don't have very many, so I can actually spend a couple days painting each one separately).
> 
> View attachment 8772
> 
> 
> View attachment 8773


You totally stole my idea of a tardis hive! Ok well im finished yet so I am stealing your idea!


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> Very observant, but under that ball of bees is branded the owners name. In my generosity I help beginners build their boxes with my special touches.


Sure, and I suppose these aren't yours either although they're in your truck.


----------



## TalonRedding

I use thompsons water seal on my hives. No paint. All you need is a pump sprayer. It can even be done in the warm weather with bees in the boxes. I prefer doing that late in the evening after bees are done flying. Just block up entrances til morning, and then remove.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Sure, and I suppose these aren't yours either although they're in your truck.


They collected honey like mad. Click picture for video.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

They collected honey because of the flowers painted on the boxes? :scratch: If only we had known. :banana:


----------



## Charlie B

Bee Whisperer said:


> They collected honey because of the flowers painted on the boxes? :scratch: If only we had known. :banana:


It's about time Ollie came out, owning up to those boxes. Very exciting video BTW.


----------



## Snookie

Charlie B said:


> Sure, and I suppose these aren't yours either although they're in your truck.
> 
> View attachment 8791


Wow those flower boxes remind me of Woodstock and the Celebration of Life I THOUGHORLY enjoyed in the 60's


----------

